# Help :(



## Muffins (Apr 22, 2003)

Hello, let me introduce myself. My name is Meghan,and I've had IBS for the past 3 years. It seems lately things have been worse then ever, everyday now I have attacks. First its C, then going into D. I am 16 and in the 10th grade and It embarreses me that I can't even make it through 1st period without having an attack. I read peoples posts and it amazes me how I am NOT ALONE. For so long now, I have felt alone, like no one understands me it's comforting to know that I am not. I joined becaue I'd really like other people's advice. It's hard to explain, but I think that other people here can understand me.







I have many fears with IBS, I have a fear of public places, traveling, fear of getting sick WHERE EVER I GO.







I also changed my diet, I started to drink soy, only to find out last week that the carton i drank out of was contaminated and was put on recall. It's almost if it doesn't matter what I eat, it's a mind over matter problem. If I worry about becomming sick then I have an attack because I get myslef so worked up! My stomache ties up in knots and I PANIC! I try to keep to myself when I feel sick, but if you are around me you witness how I start to pace, and breath hard and not pay attention at all. My palms start to sweat and I NEED fresh air, so very hard to get in high school! My freinds know I have stomache problems, but I've never go into depth or detail about it, because I am so embarresed.







I have been reading several posts and in a lot of them, people talk about medications that could help, such as antidepressants? I talked about it with my mom, and she freaked out. I don't think she understands how much IBS CONTROLS my life!! I hate going out, or doing anything fun just because of it. A good day for me would be to sit at home in my bed and sleep!In 2 days my school's band is having a trip all the way to VA beach and Bush Gardens. ITS AN 8 HOUR BUS RIDE. I don't think I'll be able to last, I am sooo scared. Does anyone know anything that could help me? PLEASE?! I already don't eat when I travel, just to be safe. But at my age it is so difficult, because kids talk! Some start to think im anorexic....but I just can't explain to them what it really is!







I know I am rambling, I am sorry. Can anyone please help? Advice? personal expirence? What do you eat? How do you cope? Travel? Meds?







All would be appreciated!love always,Meghan <3


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Muffins.... love your screen name, by the way.Have you checked out the Young Adult forum here yet? There are lots of caring members there who are close to your age and with whom you could probably share your concerns and who might be able to better identify with you at your age.It sounds like maybe a trip to your doctor might be indicated? First to determine if what you have is really IBS, and maybe to give you some help in managing your anxiety. Sometimes when we can get a handle on the anxiety, the IBS also improves.I personally don't eat as much before I travel or perform and for me, that helps.I also use hypnotherapy to temper anxiety and IBS which also helps me a lot.If all else fails, there's always Immodium?Nikki.... if you're around, can you suggest anything for Muffins?Take care and hope you can make the trip, Evie


----------



## 11 (Apr 8, 2003)

hi Muffins!!Essence is right, take immodium before your trip, then you won't have the anxiety over the big D and you won't be as worked up. It is a shame that your mother is not understanding you and I am sure this is adding to your problem. See if you can get to the doctor ASAP and talk to them about it, they are there to help. Wishing you well, let us know how it wentCathy


----------



## Muffins (Apr 22, 2003)

I have actually been seeing a gastroenterologist for the past 3 years, it was in the 7th grade when he diagnosed me with IBS. I was doing very well for a while, so they relased me last June. Unfotunatly, I am back there because Of how crummy I have been lately. Just going to the place works me up! Hopefully soon he can help me out again! untill then, looks like immodium is my best friend!







Hmmm, oh yes 1 question I did have: Is it possible to become immune to immodium? Say if you were to take it daily because of horrible attacks? Is that bad for you? I am beginning to worry.







Thanks!love always,







Megsps. band trip leaves 10:30 tomorrow from school, oh boy.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I would recommend hypnosis.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Definitely, nip it in the bud while you're young, get your mom to get those tapes/cds from Michael Mahoney for you. I'm going to get some for my daughter, actually can't wait to get them to her. Good luck you beautiful girl, believe there is lots of help for you and you are not alone. Get the cds. Jimmye


----------

